
Looking for someone in the Boston area to work with - nonrecursive

======
nonrecursive
I actually live about 40 minutes NW of Boston (Carlisle), and would love to
get together with a couple other folks to kick around ideas with and work
together on web apps with - and if things work out, co found a startup with.

Right now I primarily work with Ruby on Rails, but I also like online
marketing and doing design every once in awhile. I have a lot of ideas I've
been sitting on for awhile, and soon I'll have enough saved up that I'll be
able to take time off and really work on them. I absolutely love Rails and
would love to have a successful site that I could have 100% creative freedom
with. My idea of relaxing after a day of client work is to work on one of my
side projects :)

My email is daniel at flyingmachinestudios dot com (my web site hasn't been
updated in awhile. my excuse is that I've been too busy, and I really haven't
had to) .

Good luck to everyone who got accepted, and everyone who (like me) didn't :)

------
danw
Working on what area?

